# Job in der Fortschrittsanzeige NICHT anzeigen



## astraios (24. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Forum!

Ich arbeite momentan an einer RCP-Anwendung, die u.a. mit Jobs arbeitet.
Für die Anzeige des Job-Fortschritts gibt es ja die Fortschrittsanzeige, in der die verschiedenen geplanten Jobs aufgelistet werden.

Jetzt habe ich einen bestimmten Job, den ich da nicht anzeigen möchte. Ansonsten soll er sich ganz normal wie alle anderen verhalten - nur halt in dieser Liste der geplanten Jobs nicht auftauchen.

Wie kann ich das anstellen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus :toll:

astraios


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mrz 2009)

Eins von beiden, oder beide, habe es gerade nicht im Kopf.
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]job.setSystem(true);
job.setUser(false);[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## astraios (25. Mrz 2009)

Jawoll!

[highlight=Java]job.setSystem(true);[/highlight]

war's.

Vielen Dank!


----------

